# Principles of internal combustion engines



## مهندس وعد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/document/_ev7G_TW/Principles_of_Internal_Combust.html


----------



## موائع (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرااا على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا على المشاركه القيمه


----------



## Eng. Zeyad (23 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكر على الكتاب ...


----------



## Eng. Zeyad (24 أبريل 2009)

ولكن يا أخي الكريم هذا ليس كتاب *Internal Combustion Engine Handbook

إنه كتاب PRINCIPLES OF INTERNAL **COMBUSTION ENGINES*


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (24 أبريل 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاضلابى (1 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر مهنس وعد وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

*جزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابو سرويه (26 سبتمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا هندسة
الف شكر على الكتاب


----------



## nawar_mera (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا ووفقكم الله*


----------

